

Ouch - thaumaturgy
http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&m=126530685015771&w=2

======
IgorPartola
I also like that nethack will tell you "core dumped" if you eat an apple or a
pear.

~~~
amalcon
That one gets me every time. And they say Eternal Darkness was the first game
to mess with the player.

------
jcroberts
Hello HN! Yep, I'm the person who posted that message to the misc@openbsd
list. I've been a very avid silent reader (non-member) of HN over the last
year or so... until today. Wow. I made the front page of HN. Hopefully next
time it will be for my technical acumen rather than my vivid sense of humor.

------
jrockway
Some day, fortune really is going segfault, and nobody will look into it
because they think "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" is one of the clever
fortunes.

A fortune in and of itself.

------
sown
This reminds me of one time in one of our school's labs we somehow rebooted
all of the SUN machines and some weird things happened and the log-in screen's
wallpaper picture was of a young lady on a beach in a bikini. My first
thought, as well as the other sysprogs was that we had been hacked and we ran
around for a good hour trying to get to the bottom of things.

The machines ship like that as it turns out as a default wallpaper.

~~~
Splines
Was it this?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenna>

------
ardit33
? I don't get it. Could somebody explain it to more human terms, please.

~~~
absconditus
In an effort to make HN more like reddit jokes are being upvoted to the top
position.

~~~
omgsean
In an effort to make HN more like reddit, its users are complaining about the
old news aggregation site they used to go to before they found this one.

------
nkohari
That's just EVIL. And hilarious.

~~~
JeremyChase
All of my systems use fortune, but it is displayed using different picture
files; just another way to keep things interesting. :)

To see what I mean: <http://pastebin.org/86456>

------
scommab
I still think this is funniest 'fortune' based story:
<https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=79993>

This also doubles as one of my favorite (publicly tracked) bugs

------
huhtenberg
I used to have a boot-up message on my cell phone that said "This phone is
stolen". And even though it was me who set it, it still got me every time I
saw it.

------
ed
For those not on *nix: <http://linux.die.net/man/6/fortune>

------
dschoon
...

I am actually saddened I now know that. I kind of wish I could have had that
same experience.

~~~
jey
Maybe you should just take up <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BASE_jumping>
instead

------
pierrefar
There are some things that we shouldn't joke about.</scarred long-time windows
user>

~~~
s3graham
[http://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/sysinternals/bb897558.asp...](http://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/sysinternals/bb897558.aspx) :)

~~~
IgorPartola
This is fantastic! I haven't seen a BSOD in years (no Vista for me), but
what's funny is that it's actually microsoft that's distributing it.

Along the same lines: you take a screenshot of your desktop environment with
the terminal open in the middle of the screen. Then use that as your
bootsplash image. When friends and enemies ask how you did that you just tell
them "I reversed the boot process: first I load KDE, then the kernel. It's a
lot faster this way."

------
drallison
% file deletion complete.

------
bradfordw
This may be the funniest thing I've read on HN. Will take a lot to top this
one.

